# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  How to Perfect Your Martini Recipe

## JEK

*How to Perfect Your Martini Recipe**From extra dry to dirty and everywhere in between, this relatively simple drink presents plenty of room for experimentation. With so many new gins, vodkas and vermouths on the market, you can keep the cocktail classic (and classy) and still find a formula just right for you*
ENLARGE
The Classic Martini _PHOTO: F. MARTIN RAMIN/THE WALL STREET JOURNAL, STYLING BY ANNE CARDENAS_



By KEVIN SINTUMUANG

Dec. 23, 2015 4:59 p.m. ET1 COMMENTS

SURE, a martini can make you feel like youre in a tuxedo even when youre wearing golf shorts. But the true reason this cocktail has endured since its birth at the turn of the last century lies in its capacity to be highly personalized. 
The basic framework is simplejust gin and vermouthyet each of us can lay claim to my martini. Maybe its the 3.7-to-1 gin-to-vermouth ratio Bernard DeVoto recommends in his 1948 cocktail manifesto, The Hour. Or perhaps youre a fan of the 50-50. Or an onion garnish, which makes the drink a Gibson. And while a vodka martini is sacrilege to purists, when it comes to this drink, personal preference rules. Plus, its great with oysters.


Full article

----------


## stbartshopper

There are so many different gins, vodkas and vermouths out there that Martinis are no longer consistent from place to place.

----------


## Dennis

If you use Vodka and call it a Martini, the Terrorists win.

----------


## marybeth

> If you use Vodka and call it a Martini, the Terrorists win.



 :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

> 




 :thumb up: 
A vodka martini is a cocktail with a hole in it's heart.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

I don't order a vodka Martini, what I order is chilled (stirred, NEVER shaken) Stoli in a Martini glass with a twist.

----------


## JEK

That is OK, as long as you don't use the M word :)

----------


## JEK

> If you use Vodka and call it a Martini, the Terrorists win.



My Number One is Number 10!

no-ten-new-ik.jpg

----------


## KaraBrooks

> I don't order a vodka Martini, what I order is chilled (stirred, NEVER shaken) Stoli in a Martini glass with a twist.



To quote the movie Bridesmaids - "I would like a glass of alcohol please."  I will confess that I like the occasional craft cocktail but give me a plate of oysters and a cold (martini!!!) glass of vodka is pretty much my go to drink (vodka brand may vary).  I have finally stopped my "no vermouth" judo chop (still order it with no vermouth but have stopped pantomiming my request).  Very food friendly :-)

I like gin but it doesn't like me back as much.  Sad.

----------


## MIke R

Love both

----------


## cassidain

Tanqueray 10 is excellent. Spicy, refined, complex.

----------


## noel

I'm not much for martinis but maybe it's time to give it a try.
And this thread reminds me of the opening scene of "The Thin Man," which we highly recommend.

----------


## amyb

Loved The Thin Man.

----------


## MIke R

> To quote the movie Bridesmaids - "I would like a glass of alcohol please."  I will confess that I like the occasional craft cocktail but give me a plate of oysters and a cold (martini!!!) glass of vodka is pretty much my go to drink (vodka brand may vary).  I have finally stopped my "no vermouth" judo chop (still order it with no vermouth but have stopped pantomiming my request).  Very food friendly :-)
> 
> I like gin but it doesn't like me back as much.  Sad.





Kara......Cold River Distillery  in Maine is turning out an outstanding potato vodka and  a great Gin as well...if you haven't tried it it's worth a try 

http://www.coldrivervodka.com/welcome.php


And P3 Vodka which comes out of Lake Placid is a solid grain vodka as well....

http://www.lakeplacidspirits.com/products.php

----------


## kent1994

I switched from gin to vodka about 10 years ago. Gin doesn't like me either.

----------


## cassidain

My current line up is: 1. everyday - Broker's; 2. special - Tanqueray N° 10; 3. very special - Old Raj' 110 proof

----------


## Dennis

> My current line up is: 1. everyday - Broker's; 2. special - Tanqueray N° 10; 3. very special - Old Raj' 110 proof




A Boozy Murderer's Row.

----------


## marybeth

> A Boozy Murderer's Row.



LOL, very true. Right now gin seems to still like me. Of course, I can only handle one drink...

----------


## KaraBrooks

> LOL, very true. Right now gin seems to still like me. Of course, I can only handle one drink...



Had not thought of this approach :-)

----------


## KevinS

> ... give me a plate of oysters and a cold (martini!!!) glass of vodka...



Sounds like a good recipe for starting my afternoon.

----------


## Voosh

I drink booze and beer. Wine is fine to dine. I drive cheapo cars and make them dance in questionable circumstances and then enjoy my luxo ride to the office. Crummy guitar? Can make that sound great. My taster works fine - the breezes of SBH reaffirm that on my breaks. IMHO.  :cool:

----------


## cassidain

And we drink very budget but acceptable wine day to day, but will break out the good stuff for occasions like NYE.

----------


## cassidain

From left: Ranson Dry Vermouth, Dolin Dry, Carpano Dry, La Quintinye Extra Dry and Noilly Prat Extra Dry 


American Beauty | Ransom Dry Vermouth, stellar on its own, makes an incredibly bold martini. 
New Standby | For the craft cocktail set, Dolin Dry has become a standard. Super light, with the perfect amount of dry bitterness.
Italian Twist | Carpano Dry will add a delightful touch of spice and lemon peel. It marries nicely with more citrus-forward gins.
French New Wave | La Quintinye Extra Drytastes like a cousin of a fino Sherry. Think rosemary, white pepper and lemon zest. 
Old Standby | You cant go wrong with Noilly Prat Extra Dry. Period. A vermouth that happily stands in the background.

----------


## noel

> LOL, very true. Right now gin seems to still like me. Of course, I can only handle one drink...



Remember the old line that one martini is not enough, two are too much, and three are just right.

----------


## Voosh

> Remember the old line that one martini is not enough, two are too much, and three are just right.



"Serve 'em the great stuff for the first two rounds. "Oooh and aaah it." Serve them the rest after that. You will be remembered as the "wine genius" and the "host who pours."" Some smart fella told me that years ago.

----------


## marybeth

> Remember the old line that one martini is not enough, two are too much, and three are just right.



That is perfect...and perfectly true!

----------


## JEK

t5595_ILoveAMartini_BGRN_BLK__07399.1420816263.600.600.jpg

----------


## noel

Bravo John!

----------


## amyb

Ahh, yes. The witty Dorothy Parker.

----------


## marybeth

Yes! He's baaaaaaack!!!   :Triumphant: 

mb

----------


## KaraBrooks

Love the Dorothy Parker quote! I'm totally in agreement with "one martini is not enough, two are too much, and three are just right."  I was thinking of this thread when both photographing and - more to the point - drinking this guy at Tamarin:
MartiniTamarin2.jpg

----------


## GramChop

What a delightful photo, Kara.  I can feel the warmth of the air based on the condensation on the glass.  Ahhhh.....

----------


## KaraBrooks

> What a delightful photo, Kara.  I can feel the warmth of the air based on the condensation on the glass.  Ahhhh.....



It was a good day!

----------


## marybeth

Agree, great picture. I know what I'm having tonight now.  Of course my background will be more like this:

snowstorm-1.jpg

Not that I'll be driving, but you get the drift...pun intended...

----------


## GramChop

> Agree, great picture. I know what I'm having tonight now.  Of course my background will be more like this:
> 
> snowstorm-1.jpg
> 
> Not that I'll be driving, but you get the drift...pun intended...



I much prefer the background in your avatar photo, mb.   :Very Drunk:

----------

